# Missionary hospitality to guests and how to divy up costs



## Pergamum (Jan 14, 2009)

If a missionary receives guests from the US and that missionary and his teammates incur costs related to the visit of the guests, what is the normal procedure? 

Does the missionary eat the cost and keep quiet, counting it joy to offer hospitality? Should he offer to pay for room and board? 

The guests paid a lot already to get there, but the missionary too is usually trying to manage multiple projects.

What are some good practices to follow?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 14, 2009)

We've always made it a practice to not have the missionary pay a single penny. We also always carried an emergency fund for unplanned expenses. It requires a great deal of communication with the missionary before had to do it that way. If we were living with the missionary or any of his people we always reimbursed them for the food and energy that we would use.


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 14, 2009)

We ask the missionary what it will cost to have us, and pay him directly for his services. You are also allowed a hospitality account from which you can be reimbursed up to about $8 per meal, or $2.50 per snack. And mileage is reimbursable as well (I don't suppose that counts for hiking though).

I would suggest that you prepare a letter to potential visitors explaining your situation and asking for their consideration. Make sure the leader of the group especially understands that you want to be a blessing, but that you cannot incur more financial obligations if the visitors cannot cover their costs. I'm sure you could come up with something encouraging and tactful.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 14, 2009)

This is a good question. When I was a missionary, my wife and I had a lot of visitors from the home front -- mostly because the home front was so close. At first we just ate the costs ourselves, but eventually it became too much. Finally, we got to the point where we asked our mission board for a hospitality allowance. They gave it and it certainly helped.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't imagine visiting a missionary and expecting him/them to pay a penny!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 14, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> I can't imagine visiting a missionary and expecting him/them to pay a penny!



Maybe you can't. But there are people who think along these lines:

"We support the missionary. Our money goes to pay his stipend. And we pay him a lot, so he should be able to give us some refreshments and a meal."


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a ministry account, but I done spent it (plus more) this month (one of my evangelists broke his arm, another has tb....it never ends).....

A formal letter would put off most visitors because it is very formal and most of my visitors I try to keep things friendly, non-formal and casual. 

They are very generous. I have decided to eat any costs and not say anything...perhaps my weak faith is acting up again... I am sure that the Lord will take care of things (I'll put off buying that Cadillac till next year)....


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 15, 2009)

No Cadillac, no mileage reimbursements. Hey, it's up to you. 

Perg, I'd recommend you at least communicate with the leader so he understands the challenge. You might even tell him that you can eat the costs if necessary, but show him what you showed us (would they have you unable to help someone with TB because they got a few free meals?). It could very well be that your silence might steal their opportunity to grow in Christ and be blessed with helping more by providing for their own expenses. But they need both the knowledge and opportunity. You know them, but you might ask yourself what path leads to greater godliness for all involved.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, I need to think this through. 

Some of these guys I know personally and they are the most sacrificial folks I know and they sacrificed a lot to get here and I know that money can sour things and can become a poison (yikes, I have seen some bad examples of that just in my young life).... So, if they cannot help out I know it is only because they are totally out because I believe that they would prioritize any help here before they prioritized their own comfort. They were willing to sleep anywhere but I found them a nice house.


Sometimes doctrine is so easy compared with the ackward little issues in life that help nurture or make sour relationships. I only want to nurture good things with these guys because I know at least most of them and they are Grade-A.


Plus, I just spent about 60USD on books and shipped to them to bring out (and my church bought me some more and shipped to them to hand carry to me, along with some Twizzlers for my wife) and so I will be living high on the hog this next month or two.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 15, 2009)

Pergamum;




> They were willing to sleep anywhere but I found them a nice house.




I think herein is the dilemma, they were willing to sleep anywhere, but you decided they needed more..

why do you think they needed more? because they sacrificed so much to get there? Because they sacrifice to help support you?

If I put myself in this situation..someone contacts me and says they are coming to visit..my home is not that big, but I do have a couch that opens to a bed, that they are more than welcome to sleep on..or they would be welcome to sleep on the floor in sleeping bags--and if they are willing to take me up on that offer..then wonderful..

Now, if *I* then decide I don't think the bed or sleeping on the floor is good enough for them, and decide to put them up in a local hotel/motel instead (knowing they nor I can really afford that) but *I* do it anyway..then I bite the cost..and don't say anything to them. Because I know..they would have been just as happy with whatever accommodations I provided..even if it meant sleeping on the floor..

I think that is more your situation..they were willing to stay where ever, and you wanted them to have better..


Now, it would be totally different, if you offered what you had available within your means without putting you out financially..and they decided "hey this is not good enough for us, we want you to find us some where else to stay" then by all means..ask them to help pay for those accommodations..


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 15, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Plus, I just spent about 60USD on books and shipped to them to bring out (and my church bought me some more and shipped to them to hand carry to me, along with some Twizzlers for my wife) and so I will be living high on the hog this next month or two.



 Yes, I am shocked at your ostentation.


----------



## Kim G (Jan 15, 2009)

When I have been on mission trips, we always asked the missionary to tell us if there were any expenses that we didn't know about so that we could reimburse them. I would hope that a missionary would be honest with me because I would never want to be a burden on anyone!


----------



## BJClark (Jan 15, 2009)

Guido's Brother;



> Maybe you can't. But there are people who think along these lines:
> 
> "We support the missionary. Our money goes to pay his stipend. And we pay him a lot, so he should be able to give us some refreshments and a meal."



Do people actually say that? 

Or is it assumed that is what they are thinking?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 15, 2009)

BJClark said:


> Guido's Brother;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, we've heard people say things like that.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jan 15, 2009)

If people are going on a short term “mission trip,” they should expect to support or raise support for their “mission,” the same as the long term missionary.

When I served as a home-missionary, I insisted visitors cover the cost of their visit, their work and leave something behind, rather than draining much needed and limited local resources. I never noted anyone taking offense. They were there to serve, not cripple local ministry.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 11, 2009)

UPDATE: All my anxieties were without merit and I feel a bit foolish now over even worrying. They not only paid their portion but mine as well, as well as extra. Also, in spite of a bad American economy, the last 2 weeks has seen some of the most incredible generosity from my churches. Also, these 6 guests were a blast and some really great brothers who really encouraged me.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 12, 2009)

Yay! I'm glad you were mutually blessed.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 12, 2009)

YEAH!! That is wonderful news


----------



## jambo (Feb 12, 2009)

When we were on the missionfield there were a number of options. 

People who came to us as part of a team to work for a few weeks were always aware of costs and contributred something. Others who contacted us directly in order to spend a week or a month with us to gain experience or test a missionary call, I was able to claim that back in tax as a legitimate expense (provided they did not contribute anything and sometimes as students they had little to contribute anyway)

Friends and supporters who visited us I was happy to meet any expenses as they have a meal in our house and later on during times of furlough I would have a meal in their house. I always felt as the Lord provided for us, we can provide for others.

I always reckoned that if I was working in the same town as a doctor or a teacher or whatever friends would have visited us anyway and the price of a meal was worth it to hear a familier voice and hear first hand news from home.


----------

